# Friday, Aug 17 - Mango's at Herrington Harbor



## vraiblonde

A bunch of us are going to Mango's next Friday and I'm_Me and I thought the Heathens might like to collide with non-forum others.

Waterfront Restaurant, Dining, Bar, Entertainment - Herrington Harbour - Mangos Bar & Grill

Dinner, then there's a steel drum band outside until 9:30pm, then a band inside until the wee hours.

Let us know if you're coming so we can save you a seat!


----------



## Mabus

Hmmm.....I'll consider it.


----------



## twinoaks207

Sounds good! Count me in (plus hubby).


----------



## vraiblonde

twinoaks207 said:


> Sounds good! Count me in (plus hubby).



Awesome!  I'm looking forward to meeting you finally!


----------



## Bann

Count us in!


----------



## bcp

Hmmm, and yet another one closer to home.
 I'll have to check with the female, but this sounds really doable.

female says yes

P.S
 In no way should any of this be construed to indicate that I do not wear the pants in this house. 
 I tell my woman what to do, where to be and when to be there. I am the man..
P.S.2
 Please do not speak of P.S.1 under any circumstance when said female is in proximity..


----------



## EmptyTimCup

perhaps


----------



## bcp

EmptyTimCup said:


> perhaps



you going to untie your wife and let her come out since its closer?


----------



## EmptyTimCup

bcp said:


> you going to untie your wife and let her come out since its closer?   - what have you got going on, with my wife - I have heard about some of the facebook posts with you and Foxhound



Perhaps


[it is not the closer - it is the need for a sitter]


----------



## bcp

EmptyTimCup said:


> Perhaps
> 
> 
> [it is not the closer - it is the need for a sitter]



Im sure we can find your wife a chair to sit on


----------



## beachcat

that's right down the road from me.  I'll be there.  

s/o is working.  so its just me!


----------



## RPMDAD

Might actually be able to make this one.  Our first house was in Rose Haven and used to walk up to H.H. all the time


----------



## Mabus

bcp said:


> Im sure we can find your wife a chair to sit on



Belief in mythical beings are frowned upon in some segments of society


----------



## EmptyTimCup

yeah because not one on the Forums has met my wife 










:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

EmptyTimCup said:


> yeah because not one on the Forums has met my wife



Maybe you hired her to play your wife for the night?  It's not like we asked for ID or anything.


----------



## Vince

If I'm on my way back from PA, the son and I will stop there.


----------



## bulldog

Comeon Maaannnnnn.  The first one I was going to be able to attend and it's way over yonder.


----------



## twinoaks207

bulldog said:


> Comeon Maaannnnnn. The first one I was going to be able to attend and it's way over yonder.


 
 That's usually my thought!

This one's so close that it would be pitiful if I can't make it!


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> A bunch of us are going to Mango's next Friday and I'm_Me and I thought the Heathens might like to collide with non-forum others.
> 
> Waterfront Restaurant, Dining, Bar, Entertainment - Herrington Harbour - Mangos Bar & Grill
> 
> Dinner, then there's a steel drum band outside until 9:30pm, then a band inside until the wee hours.
> 
> Let us know if you're coming so we can save you a seat!



That's near me... Save me a slow dance!


----------



## Wenchy

The menu is  worthy.

Be safe and have a great time!

P.S.  Lobster tempura?


----------



## mamatutu

Count me in!  Just kidding.  I did go to my first meet and greet at Vera's on 6/29 and enjoyed everyone I met (hubby also).  I have some bridges to mend, especially with vrai and bann (some things are not posted but pmed); but I take responsibility.  I hope to attend future meet and greets, but I have some work to do.  I am really not a psychotic, whiny, angry, lash out Pollyana; just bad timing on when I joined this forum.  I am looking forward to slow dancing with Hank, someday!


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> Darn, I was hoping we could carpool



Thanks, I am all for saving the environment! Maybe, next time.


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> Pinky swear?



I can't pinky swear to when I will be at another meet and greet.  But, don't you worry, hon, I will surface again.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> I can't pinky swear to when I will be at another meet and greet.  But, don't you worry, hon, I will surface again.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


>



Don't be scared, Hank.  You know I love you.  Do you even go to the meet and greets, or is it all done vicariously?


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> Ever seen a grown man naked?



No, never.  I must have a weird marriage.  You seem to have all the quips and answers.  Splain it to me, Lucy!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Everytime I ride up to Mikes or the Silver Diner in Annapolis I come home through Herrington Harbor and right by Mangos. It will be nice to finally stop in this time. See you all there...


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> Do you like movies about gladiators?



Not really.  Gladiators were slaves and prisoners (and animals); very few were volunteers, used for entertainment; very sad.  But, now that I think about it, this forum is quite similar as in a modern colosseum; quite interesting. Love and peace.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Not really.  Gladiators were slaves and prisoners (and animals); very few were volunteers, used for entertainment; very sad.  But, now that I think about it, this forum is quite similar as in a modern colosseum; quite interesting. Love and peace.



Have you ever seen the inside of a Turkish Prison?


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> Have you ever seen the inside of a Turkish Prison?



No, I haven't. Is that what is wrong with you? I am so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> No, I haven't. Is that what is wrong with you? I am so sorry you had to go through that.



How about the inside of a cockpit, Mama?


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> How about the inside of a cockpit, Mama?



Nope. However, I would love to see a cockpit even though I get motion sickness.  To fly with the Blue Angels would be awesome!!!  My husband skydives, but I have to work up to that!  I am married to a former Marine that has no fear, so I have to seriously stop being a wimp. Hank, hon, do you think I am a fool?   And, every time I post, I am making money for vrai!  I ain't no idiot!  Love you.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Count me in!  Just kidding.  I did go to my first meet and greet at Vera's on 6/29 and enjoyed everyone I met (hubby also).  *I have some bridges to mend, especially with vrai and bann* (some things are not posted but pmed); but I take responsibility.  I hope to attend future meet and greets, but I have some work to do. * I am really not a psychotic, whiny, angry, lash out Pollyana;* just bad timing on when I joined this forum.  I am looking forward to slow dancing with Hank, someday!




No bridges to mend here.  If you ever do show up, I'll be leaving. 



mamatutu said:


> Nope. However, I would love to see a cockpit even though I get motion sickness.  To fly with the Blue Angels would be awesome!!!  My husband skydives, but I have to work up to that!  I am married to a former Marine that has no fear, so I have to seriously stop being a wimp. Hank, hon, do you think I am a fool?   And, every time I post, I am making money for vrai!  I ain't no idiot!  Love you.



Do you need to turn every thread you inhabit into an attention grab for yourself?


----------



## ICit

Bann said:


> No bridges to mend here.  If you ever do show up, I'll be leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to turn every thread you inhabit into an attention grab for yourself?






tell us how you really feel


----------



## Bann

ICit said:


> tell us how you really feel



I did!  :shrug:  Just thought I'd put it out in the open, since I think this is the 2nd or 3rd time (maybe more?) she's publicly posted that she wants to "mend bridges" with me.  There are no bridges.  We met ONE TIME,  have never been friends, have even rarely interacted on the forums. ONE PM between us, that I recall.  

It's odd that she would think she matters enough to me to mend a bridge that was never there in the first place.  I wouldn't even be friends with a person like her IRL, so there's no reason for me to build a bridge with her on the intrawebs, much less in person.

Just sayin'


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> But, don't you worry, hon, I will surface again.


At a movie theater wearing a costume?


----------



## vraiblonde

mamatutu said:


> And, every time I post, I am making money for vrai!


----------



## beachcat

Baja28 said:


> At a movie theater wearing a costume?



OMG that was just wrong....


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

Pretty sure it was spot on


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> If you ever do show up, I'll be leaving.
> 
> Just be sure I get in the door first, before you leave; wouldn't want to run you over.


----------



## mamatutu

Baja28 said:


> At a movie theater wearing a costume?



I don't go to movie theaters; I've got cable.  Do you like making jokes that reference innocent, dead people?  I guess so.


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> If you ever do show up, I'll be leaving.






mamatutu said:


> Just be sure I get in the door first, before you leave; wouldn't want to run you over.


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


>



 Hank!  Don't be scared!  I was referencing not wanting to run bann over in the doorway; not in the parking lot!  Want to clear up any misconceptions in my post because I get enough flack, when I don't think I am even saying anything wrong!


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> I don't go to movie theaters; I've got cable.  Do you like making jokes that reference innocent, dead people?  I guess so.


You're confused (HA!).  I was referencing a kook.


----------



## vraiblonde

mamatutu said:


> Just be sure I get in the door first, before you leave; wouldn't want to run you over.



You have issues.  Seek help.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> You have issues.  Seek help.



thought she had her final meltdown, guess it wasn't the final.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Hank!  Don't be scared!  I was referencing not wanting to run bann over in the doorway; not in the parking lot!  Want to clear up any misconceptions in my post because I get enough flack, when I don't think I am even saying anything wrong!



Noooo, you "catch flack" because you're a whackadoodle who cries "poor, poor pitiful me"   but actually loves all the attention you get *by creating your own *drama.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> Noooo, you "catch flack" because you're a whackadoodle who cries "poor, poor pitiful me"   but actually loves all the attention you get *by creating your own *drama.



I really feel sorry for that nutters husband.  What he must have to go through.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> thought she had her final meltdown, guess it wasn't the final.



wait for it...


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> I really feel sorry for that nutters husband.  What he must have to go through.



I never feel sorry for anyone's husband or wife.  They freaking chose the nutter, now they get to deal.


----------



## mamatutu

Bay_Kat said:


> thought she had her final meltdown, guess it wasn't the final.



Replying to posts does not a meltdown make.  It is easy to gang up on people when you are a member of a gang.  Are y'all like political people who can make snide comments, but do not accept them made from the other side?  Just sayin...And, Kat like I've said before, I have been nothing, but nice to you; the  others are another story.  And, if members here base their opinion of other members solely on what is said on this forum, they are definitely a poor judge of character. Furthermore, I have seen some very cruel remarks made by supposedly "nice" people on this forum.  Remember...it's just words.

Edit:  This was an all in one post to reply to vrai, bann, funguy, and baja, also.  Just so that it is clear that I wasn't singling you out, or ganging up on you, Kat.


----------



## kom526

Bay_Kat said:


> thought she had her final meltdown, guess it wasn't the final.



Oh I totally remember that song!

It's The Final Meltdown bah dah dah da da dah dah dah


----------



## mamatutu

Lance2U said:


> is that sum Nawlinz swangin or what.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> Replying to posts does not a meltdown make.  It is easy to gang up on people when you are a member of a gang.  Are y'all like political people who can make snide comments, but do not accept them made from the other side?  Just sayin...And, Kat like I've said before, I have been nothing, but nice to you; the  others are another story.  And, if members here base their opinion of other members solely on what is said on this forum, they are definitely a poor judge of character. Furthermore, I have seen some very cruel remarks made by supposedly "nice" people on this forum.  Remember...it's just words.
> 
> Edit:  This was an all in one post to reply to vrai, bann, funguy, and baja, also.  Just so that it is clear that I wasn't singling you out, or ganging up on you, Kat.



"Member of a gang." Good grief, woman what the hell you smokin?


----------



## vraiblonde

mamatutu said:


> ust so that it is clear that I wasn't singling you out, or ganging up on you, Kat.



You cannot gang up on someone by yourself.


----------



## Bay_Kat

frequentflier said:


> "Member of a gang." Good grief, woman what the hell you smokin?





vraiblonde said:


> You cannot gang up on someone by yourself.


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> whut eye dew?



Even though, you can be a meanie, sometimes; I have to give you credit; that you are very clever with your words.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Edit:  T*his was an all in one post to reply to vrai, bann, funguy, and baja, also.  *Just so that it is clear that I wasn't singling you out, or ganging up on you, Kat.


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:


> You cannot gang up on someone by yourself.



You don't know how many of US there are now do you? :sybil:


----------



## twinoaks207

So, who's coming to Mango's on Friday, and about what time should we try to get there?

(throwing out the lasso here to try to get the tread back on topic...)


----------



## Bann

kom526 said:


> You don't know how many of US there are now do you? :sybil:


----------



## Bann

twinoaks207 said:


> So, who's coming to Mango's on Friday, and about what time should we try to get there?
> 
> (throwing out the lasso here to try to get the tread back on topic...)



I get off work about 4:30, so I should be there about 5.


----------



## twinoaks207

Bann said:


> I get off work about 4:30, so I should be there about 5.


 
  We'll probably be closer to 5:30 -- gotta make sure the classroom's ready for the kids on Monday before I can leave work.


----------



## mamatutu

All of you (you know who you are) have proved my point.  Thank you.  I am a little disappointed in you, kom.  But, "meh" is the word.  All I know is that I have met people (IRL) that thrive on someone else's troubles, because it makes them feel better about themselves.  I have found that this forum is no different.  Who really cares what you think.  Not me.  Love and peace.


----------



## belvak

twinoaks207 said:


> So, who's coming to Mango's on Friday, and about what time should we try to get there?
> 
> (throwing out the lasso here to try to get the tread back on topic...)



We're goin' "camping" early Saturday, so we won't be there. Too bad too! Sounds like we'll be missing a good one! Enjoy folks!!!


----------



## Bann

twinoaks207 said:


> We'll probably be closer to 5:30 -- gotta make sure the classroom's ready for the kids on Monday before I can leave work.



   I usually make it between 5-5:15ish anyway, since I meet FH on the way.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> All of you (you know who you are) have proved my point.  Thank you.  I am a little disappointed in you, kom.  But, "meh" is the word.  *All I know is that I have met people (IRL) that thrive on someone else's troubles, because it makes them feel better about themselves.  I have found that this forum is no different.  *Who really cares what you think.  Not me.  Love and peace.



Get over yourself, lady.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> Get over yourself, lady.



but yet she comes back, another one who loves attention whether it is negative or not. Unreal.  She's proven herself to be mentally unstable and the internet is probably not the best place for her.


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> All of you (you know who you are) have proved my point.  Thank you.  I am a little disappointed in you, kom.  But, "meh" is the word.  All I know is that I have met people (IRL) that thrive on someone else's troubles, because it makes them feel better about themselves.  I have found that this forum is no different.  Who really cares what you think.  Not me.  Love and peace.



You have repeatedly posted about your son's problems and your reactions to them. Your posts are full of self pity, which is related to the issues with your son. Please, contact Al-Anon. They can help you work through these issues. You can't do it alone, and they are there to help.

Meltdowns don't make you stronger. Don't use insulting a bunch of strangers as your "therapy." It will only make you sicker.

If you want people to believe that you aren't psycho, stop acting psycho.


----------



## mamatutu

Once again, ya'll (bann, MM, guy, Kat) have proved my point.  Take a bow!  Just a note:  If you really knew me, you would know I don't crave attention; just the opposite, but I do not back down in what I believe.  Big difference.  Maybe if you let it trickle in a little at a time, you will get it.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Once again, ya'll (bann, MM, guy, Kat) have proved my point.  Take a bow!  Just a note:  If you really knew me, you would know I don't crave attention; just the opposite, but I do not back down for what I believe.  Big difference.  Maybe if you let it trickle in a little at a time, you will get it.





Oooh, way to pay it forward!


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Once again, ya'll (bann, MM, guy, Kat) have proved my point.  Take a bow!  Just a note:  If you really knew me, you would know I don't crave attention; just the opposite, but I do not back down in what I believe.  Big difference.  Maybe if you let it trickle in a little at a time, you will get it.



Do you believe in magic?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> Oooh, way to pay it forward!



someone quoted one of her posts where she said something about making sure she gets inside before you get there or she'll run you over? yea, that'll pay it forward


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> Oooh, way to pay it forward!



You are not worth my time, anymore.  It is a waste to deal with a hypocrite. I tried to make it up to you, but you will have none of it.  That is the difference between you and I.  I am totally honest and forthcoming.  So, be it.  What is your pay it forward story?  And, don't tell the story about taking care of your mother because I already did that, too. And, then she died, no matter what I did to keep her with me. So, save it.


----------



## Bann

Bay_Kat said:


> someone quoted one of her posts where she said something about* making sure she gets inside before you get there or she'll run you over? y*ea, that'll pay it forward



It's Ok.  I've seen her and I'm pretty sure I can out run her.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> *You are not worth my time, anymore.  It is a waste to deal with a hypocrite.* I tried to make it up to you, but you will have none of it.  That is the difference between you and I.  I am totally honest and forthcoming.  So, be it. * What is your pay it forward story?  **And, don't tell the story about taking care of your mother because I already did that, too. And, then she died, no matter what I did to keep her with me*. So, save it.




Pyscho.


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> It's Ok.  I've seen her and I'm pretty sure I can out run her.



fat joke alert... fat joke alert


----------



## mamatutu

Bann said:


> It's Ok.  I've seen her and I'm pretty sure I can out run her.



Safety in numbers?  Also, so many examples of things taken out of context! Running out of clever replies?  Yep! Speaking of running, bann, are you that scared? I have no reason to run.


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you.



Are you quoting Pulp Fiction or the Bible?  Don't disappoint me, because I was begining to think you were kewl. Be careful who you hang with; didn't your mama ever tell you that?


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> fat joke alert... fat joke alert



 Hank! Should I defriend you over this? Nah, I love you too much.  I weigh 115 and I am 5'2"; bann can vouche for that since she has seen me, and I was one he$$ of a gymnast in school; no Gabby, but pretty good!! 

Edit:  bcp made me laugh when I first met him because he said "I was expecting a large lady because of your name, "mamatutu" as in moomoo dresses, etc.  I am 57, have had two children, and am still a size 6, and proud of it!!!


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> you forgot the beret



I thought you had a new youngin'.  Why are you on here so much making money for vrai with irrelevant posts? Change a diaper or something!


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Hank! Should I defriend you over this? Nah, I love you too much.  I weigh 115 and I am 5'2";



spinner


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> spinner



As in spider? :shrug:


----------



## ItalianScallion

Their website is under construction but I did find this:

*Friday Frenzy - 1/2 price appetizers 4-7 (add $2 to crab/lobster) 
Music 5pm-9pm outside and 9pm-1am inside.

Sandwiches served from 11-4 only.*

The menu looks good! Maybe the music will be Calypso style? Might be worth staying later...


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Dinner, then there's a steel drum band outside until 9:30pm, then a band inside until the wee hours.





ItalianScallion said:


> The menu looks good! Maybe the music will be Calypso style? Might be worth staying later...



ya think?


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> As in spider? :shrug:



22 posts in a thread telling everyone you aren't going to be there? Do you really not understand why you appear to be psycho?


----------



## mamatutu

MMDad said:


> 22 posts in a thread telling everyone you aren't going to be there? Do you really not understand why you appear to be psycho?



No, I am not psycho, but it gives a lot of you great pleasure to call me that; to take the heat off of yourselves.  That says alot about who y'all really are.  When I was getting ready to go to my first meet and greet, my hub (I know Rose hates that term) said, are you sure you want to do this?  I said yes.  I was disappointed when it was over, and to say my hub was right in questioning my desire to go.  I will not divulge what he had to say; Marines wife and all.  I will say this; just for the record:  I loved bcp, panlady, and skillet girl, IS, Im_Me, Vince, Foxhound (even tho he is banns boyfriend), psyops, and even vrai; she actually smiled at me once, but I don't think she knew I saw.  Just like I have said before, I am a pollyana, but not stupid.  I am the chum that all you sharkheads feed on.  Chomp on, fellow forumites, chomp on; doesn't bother me!

Edit before edit:  Me thinks I might be smarter than ya'll.  Just a guess. :shrug:


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> even vrai; she actually smiled at me once, but I don't think she knew I saw.



 Hide your bunny, Vrai!


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


> I'm picking out a Thermos for you. Not an ordinary Thermos for you. But the extra best Thermos that you can buy, with vinyl and stripes and a cup built right in.



Thank you, cleverguy!


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> Hide your bunny, Vrai!



I am sad because you are a sick pink bunny; I wish I could help you.  Maybe it is hard to know who your true friends are; I hope vrai treats you well. I will miss you.   Add another sharkhead to the pack.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu said:


> Safety in numbers?  Also, so many examples of things taken out of context! Running out of clever replies?  Yep!* Speaking of running, bann, are you that scared?* I have no reason to run.





mamatutu said:


> Hank! Should I defriend you over this? Nah, I love you too much.  *I weigh 115 and I am 5'2";* bann can vouche for that since she has seen me, and I was one he$$ of a gymnast in school; no Gabby, but pretty good!!
> 
> Edit:  bcp made me laugh when I first met him because he said "I was expecting a large lady because of your name, "mamatutu" as in moomoo dresses, etc.  I am 57, have had two children, and am still a size 6, and proud of it!!!



Scared?  Are you serious?  You post like a middle school-aged girl.

For the record, I was not referring to your size, but rather my ability to out run you physically.  

You should spend a little more time with the wine bottle posting your nightly pathetic, inebriated soliloquies - I look forward to the morning entertainment.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



mamatutu said:


> It is easy to gang up on people when you are a member of a gang.  Are y'all like political people who can make snide comments, but do not accept them made from the other side?  Just sayin...



It is correct to call them as a gang, but it is not a gang of ruffians, as it is a bunch of timid self righteous persons who can not take the heat.

The only way to enter their gang is to kiss-up to their trashy ways.

So now they have a secured and guarded thread for their gang members only, so now they are safe and secure.

And that is cool, as we really do not need to be scaring the little fellows any more.


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> It is correct to call them as a gang, but it is not a gang of ruffians, as it is a bunch of timid self righteous persons who can not take the heat.
> 
> The only way to enter their gang is to kiss-up to their trashy ways.



  Timid?  

Get to work, Mo.


----------



## vraiblonde

JPCusick said:


> The only way to enter their gang is to kiss-up to their trashy ways.



Actually it's "beaten in, beaten out".


----------



## bresamil

So thankful for the crazies on the forum.  It would be so boring without them.


----------



## bcp

JPCusick said:


> It is correct to call them as a gang, but it is not a gang of ruffians, as it is a bunch of timid self righteous persons who can not take the heat.
> 
> The only way to enter their gang is to kiss-up to their trashy ways.
> 
> *So now they have a secured and guarded thread for their gang members only, so now they are safe and secure.*
> 
> And that is cool, as we really do not need to be scaring the little fellows any more.



Why have I not been notified of this safe and secure place???


----------



## bulldog

I think I'll join ya'll if that'd be okay.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



bcp said:


> Why have I not been notified of this safe and secure place???



I wish you would not ask me such things, as I really do not want to be the one who informs you of such a personal slight.

Surely you need to remember that you were on vrai's jerk listing, so you are not really in their gang.

I was proud to have myself on that listing, as I do not want to be in that gang, and I say you and I do NOT belong on any list together where you and I are viewed in the same context.


----------



## Bann

bulldog said:


> I think I'll join ya'll if that'd be okay.



Of course!


----------



## EmptyTimCup

bcp said:


> Why have I not been notified of this safe and secure place???






me either ......... must be your place


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



EmptyTimCup said:


> me either ......... must be your place



I do believe you were on the jerk listing too.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted



			
				JPCusick said:
			
		

> EmptyTimCup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me either ......... must be your place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe you were on the jerk listing too.
Click to expand...


:necksnap:


----------



## ItalianScallion

bulldog said:


> Comeon Maaannnnnn.  The first one I was going to be able to attend and it's way over yonder.





twinoaks207 said:


> That's usually my thought!


Your cars can't make it that far? 


Hank said:


> That's near me... Save me a slow dance!


St. Elizabeths is near Mangos? Who knew :shrug:


----------



## EmptyTimCup

warneckutz said:


> :necksnap:





This message is hidden because JPCusick is on your ignore list.


----------



## vraiblonde

bulldog said:


> I think I'll join ya'll if that'd be okay.



Bulldog, do me a favor and post in the other thread so we can get a head count:

http://forums.somd.com/meet-greet/252626-drama-free-friday-thread.html


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> All of you (you know who you are) have proved my point.  Thank you.  I am a little disappointed in you, kom.  But, "meh" is the word.  All I know is that I have met people (IRL) that thrive on someone else's troubles, because it makes them feel better about themselves.  I have found that this forum is no different.  Who really cares what you think.  Not me.  Love and peace.


WTF do you keep coming back??  You keep making a fool of yourself and no one has a legitimate dialogue with you.  All you do is affirm your mentally deranged mind to everyone who reads your rantings. 

I would never consider going someplace where I wasn't liked and was ridiculed every time I showed up.  That in itself is a true psychological disorder.  You think things are going to change.  Well they're not. 

Go away and stay away.


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> No, I am not psycho, but it gives a lot of you great pleasure to call me that; to take the heat off of yourselves.  That says alot about who y'all really are.  When I was getting ready to go to my first meet and greet, my hub (I know Rose hates that term) said, are you sure you want to do this?  I said yes.  I was disappointed when it was over, and to say my hub was right in questioning my desire to go.  I will not divulge what he had to say; Marines wife and all.  I will say this; just for the record:  I loved bcp, panlady, and skillet girl, IS, Im_Me, Vince, Foxhound (even tho he is banns boyfriend), psyops, and even vrai; she actually smiled at me once, but I don't think she knew I saw.  Just like I have said before, I am a pollyana, but not stupid.  I am the chum that all you sharkheads feed on.  Chomp on, fellow forumites, chomp on; doesn't bother me!
> 
> Edit before edit:  Me thinks I might be smarter than ya'll.  Just a guess. :shrug:


----------



## somdfunguy

Baja28 said:


>



It's about that time


----------



## Baja28

somdfunguy said:


> It's about that time


Yea, she's pounding down the first few glasses now.  I'll look for the comedy tomorrow mornin'.


----------



## mamatutu

Baja28 said:


> Yea, she's pounding down the first few glasses now.  I'll look for the comedy tomorrow mornin'.



That's ok, baja, I know it helps to bash others so you will feel better about yourself.  Some members told me to stay away from you at the beginning because you always thought you were right!    I feel sorry for you.


----------



## vraiblonde

Heeeeere's Tutu!


----------



## mamatutu

vraiblonde said:


> Heeeeere's Tutu!



Heeeeeeere's Fu!


----------



## mamatutu

Lance2U said:


> sssssssssssssnnnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> computer generated reply.



Isn't it past your bedtime?  You have to get ready for the beach tomorrow!


----------



## vraiblonde

mamatutu said:


> Heeeeeeere's Fu!



Okay, that was funny


----------



## Baja28

mamatutu said:


> That's ok, baja, I know it helps to bash others so you will feel better about yourself.  Some members told me to stay away from you at the beginning because you always thought you were right!    I feel sorry for you.


Yes, I feel pretty!  Oh so pretty! 

I'll bet you $100.00 I can tell you who those members are.  Wanna bet??  C'mon!  

P.S. they are almost as deranged as you are. 

P.S.S. I see you didn't let me down with your other wacked out thread.  Normal people always water their plants late at night.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



			
				The heathen gang said:
			
		

> Trashing mamatutu on and on.



My understanding is that the person / poster "mamatutu" has been to the Friday meetings, and she was a friend of many in the gang, and she is a 57 year old Woman - and yet so many of your gang keeps trashing that Woman like dogs to a bone, or buzzards to a carcass.

Is there no way to make your trashiest gang members to stop trashing that Woman?

Is there no chivalry? no honor in your ranks?


----------



## vraiblonde

JPCusick said:


> My understanding is that the person / poster "mamatutu" has been to the Friday meetings, and she was a friend of many in the gang



No.

She has been to ONE gathering and was never a friend of any of us, that I'm aware of.  Some were willing to give her a chance, then she jumped right on a couple days later and started losing her mind again and being ugly.  THAT is what made her so unpopular.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> My understanding is that the person / poster "mamatutu" has been to the Friday meetings, and she was a friend of many in the gang, and she is a 57 year old Woman - and yet so many of your gang keeps trashing that Woman like dogs to a bone, or buzzards to a carcass.
> 
> Is there no way to make your trashiest gang members to stop trashing that Woman?
> 
> Is there no chivalry? no honor in your ranks?



who let you out of the politics threads anyway?  you do much better there, you should stick to that.


----------



## bcp

JPCusick said:


> Is there no chivalry? no honor in your ranks?



based on your life, leaving your wife to raise your child with no help while you ran off and whored across the country, destroying public property, turning gay in prison, leaving your wife to die alone with her cancer, refusing to work and instead finding a doctor to falsify records so you could steal from the taxpayer...

 based on all of this, I must ask, where exactly is it that you find yourself qualified to ask about others chivalry or honor?

 Seriously...


----------



## warneckutz

JPCusick said:


> My understanding is that the person / poster "mamatutu" has been to the Friday meetings, and she was a friend of many in the gang, and she is a 57 year old Woman - and yet so many of your gang keeps trashing that Woman like dogs to a bone, or buzzards to a carcass.
> 
> Is there no way to make your trashiest gang members to stop trashing that Woman?
> 
> Is there no chivalry? no honor in your ranks?



  Look at you... If you had ANY credibility your words would have some meaning... go get a job.


----------



## MMDad

JPCusick said:


> My understanding is that the person / poster "mamatutu" has been to the Friday meetings, and she was a friend of many in the gang, and she is a 57 year old Woman - and yet so many of your gang keeps trashing that Woman like dogs to a bone, or buzzards to a carcass.
> 
> Is there no way to make your trashiest gang members to stop trashing that Woman?
> 
> Is there no chivalry? no honor in your ranks?



You psychos have to stick together, don't you?

Were you in the mental hospital with her?


----------



## frequentflier

This thread gets more entertaining every time I look. Who needs television?


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



vraiblonde said:


> No.
> 
> She has been to ONE gathering and was never a friend of any of us, that I'm aware of.  Some were willing to give her a chance, then she jumped right on a couple days later and started losing her mind again and being ugly.  THAT is what made her so unpopular.



I remembered that you said - beat them in and beat them out - and I do not believe anyone doubts your sincerity in that.

My question about "chivalry and honor" was to see if there were any real men in that gang.

I think not.


----------



## warneckutz

Wirelessly posted

JPCusuck, take your bottom lip, pull it over your head and swallow.


----------



## Bay_Kat

JPCusick said:


> I remembered that you said - beat them in and beat them out - and I do not believe anyone doubts your sincerity in that.
> 
> My question about "chivalry and honor" was to see if there were any real men in that gang.
> 
> I think not.



How do you live with yourself?  Being such a loser, but yet you basically call others losers by saying there is no chivalry or honor among any of the men in that group.  You really have a lot of nerve.  

You're sticking up for someone who is just like you.  That right there is funny.


----------



## Bann

JPCusick said:


> I remembered that you said - beat them in and beat them out - and I do not believe anyone doubts your sincerity in that.
> 
> My question about "chivalry and honor" was to see if there were any real men in that gang.
> 
> I think not.



They're ALL real men.   Or else they wouldn't be hanging with all of us REAL women.


----------



## bulldog

Bann said:


> They're ALL real men.   Or else they wouldn't be hanging with all of us REAL women.



Hubba, Hubba


----------



## Mabus

You know....when mamatutu shows up at one of these meet-n-greets and lights the place up in a blaze of glory, the ounce of respect I give her might just be enough for her to tell me to leave before the ####storm erupts.

I've said it before - when vrai, the cops, or whoever else is left to pick up the pieces, don't act like all of you are completely innocent.

I am sticking up for her, because it's the right thing to do. Again, some of you ####ers just don't know when to quit. Instead of maybe offering a sympathetic ear, some good advice or a cup of coffee, you mock, ridicule, and reference her in your jokes. Everyone has their breaking point, and you just don't know how close mamtutu is to hers.

You never know who will show up, or what they intend to do.


----------



## GWguy

Bann said:


> They're ALL real men.   Or else they wouldn't be hanging with all of us REAL women.



:takingabow:

Thank you.... thank you....


----------



## kom526

Mabus said:


> You know....when mamatutu shows up at one of these meet-n-greets and lights the place up in a blaze of glory, the ounce of respect I give her might just be enough for her to tell me to leave before the ####storm erupts.
> 
> I've said it before - when vrai, the cops, or whoever else is left to pick up the pieces, don't act like all of you are completely innocent.
> 
> I am sticking up for her, because it's the right thing to do. Again, some of you ####ers just don't know when to quit. Instead of maybe offering a sympathetic ear, some good advice or a cup of coffee, you mock, ridicule, and reference her in your jokes. Everyone has their breaking point, and you just don't know how close mamtutu is to hers.
> 
> You never know who will show up, or what they intend to do.



She's been to one already and there was no shiatstorm. :shrug:

If you want to be her cyber friend you should offer the advice of clicking the red "X" in upper right corner (left corner for Safari) and get some sort of counseling for whatever her issues are.

Like her:
1) Shiathead kid
2) Dead dogs
3) _______________?


----------



## bcp

Bann said:


> They're ALL real men.   Or else they wouldn't be hanging with all of us REAL women.



I was only planning to go to one, but then I discovered that only the good looking womens show up, so Ive gone every chance I get.


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> I was only planning to go to one, but then I discovered that only the good looking womens show up, so Ive gone every chance I get, in spite of the pan bruises on my head.




:fixed:


----------



## Bay_Kat

GWguy said:


> :fixed:


----------



## Bann

Mabus said:


> You know....when mamatutu shows up at one of these meet-n-greets and lights the place up in a blaze of glory, the ounce of respect I give her might just be enough for her to tell me to leave before the ####storm erupts.
> 
> I've said it before - when vrai, the cops, or whoever else is left to pick up the pieces, don't act like all of you are completely innocent.
> 
> I am sticking up for her, because it's the right thing to do. Again, some of you ####ers just don't know when to quit. Instead of maybe offering a sympathetic ear, some good advice or a cup of coffee, you mock, ridicule, and reference her in your jokes. Everyone has their breaking point, and you just don't know how close mamtutu is to hers.
> 
> *You never know who will show up, or what they intend to do*.



Hmmm.  Sounds like a threat.  BUT!!  There has not been ONE incident of drama in 8 months.  Not ONE.  So we're not worried.  And we're certainly not cowering in the corners of our basements hiding behind a computer screen.  

IF Mamatutu and/or anyone else decided to show up and "do" anything against the law, then I guess they'd be having a little visit with some of CC's finest. :shrug:


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> :fixed:



When we were at MIkes, did you notice the cut on my forehead? It was still scabbed over at the time.
 People at work looked, and just said. JJJJJ (wifes name) I said yes. They said, Oh, and went on with what they were doing. 

 The reality is that I had discovered an engineering fault with the truck, there is a frame bolt right where one would slide under it to change the oil. Hurt like hell when I hit it.


----------



## Bann

Mabus said:


> You know....when mamatutu shows up at one of these meet-n-greets and lights the place up in a blaze of glory, the ounce of respect I give her might just be enough for her to tell me to leave before the ####storm erupts.
> 
> I've said it before - when vrai, the cops, or whoever else is left to pick up the pieces, don't act like all of you are completely innocent.
> 
> *I am sticking up for her, because it's the right thing to do. Again, some of you ####ers just don't know when to quit. Instead of maybe offering a sympathetic ear, some good advice or a cup of coffee, you mock, ridicule, and reference her in your jokes. Everyone has their breaking point, and you just don't know how close mamtutu is to hers.
> *
> You never know who will show up, or what they intend to do.



BTW - I'm quite sure if you do a search of MT's posts, you will find that posters of this forum DID reply to her initial posts in a kind, caring & nurturing way.   OK, maybe not nurturing. 

But once a poster is labeled a nuttie nut nut and they keep repeating their nuttie nut nut behaviors - then a nuttie nut nut is all they'll ever be around these parts.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Bann said:


> BTW - I'm quite sure if you do a search of MT's posts, you will find that posters of this forum DID reply to her initial posts in a kind, caring & nurturing way.   OK, maybe not nurturing.
> 
> But once a poster is labeled a nuttie nut nut and they keep repeating their nuttie nut nut behaviors - then a nuttie nut nut is all they'll ever be around these parts.


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> :fixed:





And we've all become great friends with PanLady & Skillet Girl.  LAWD, we love us some Skillet Girl!


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> When we were at MIkes, did you notice the cut on my forehead? It was still scabbed over at the time.
> People at work looked, and just said. JJJJJ (wifes name) I said yes. They said, Oh, and went on with what they were doing.
> 
> The reality is that I had discovered an engineering fault with the truck, there is a frame bolt right where one would slide under it to change the oil. Hurt like hell when I hit it.


Yeah, you  did say it was from the truck, but I'm having trouble believing that.


----------



## bcp

Bann said:


> And we've all become great friends with PanLady & Skillet Girl.  LAWD, we love us some Skillet Girl!



I believe the feeling is mutual. plus she gets a 2nd dad out of the deal. (one with better morals)


----------



## EmptyTimCup

bcp said:


> I believe the feeling is mutual. plus she gets a 2nd dad out of the deal. (one with better morals)





did you just call BANN a male ?


----------



## bcp

EmptyTimCup said:


> did you just call BANN a male ?



If you showed up more you would understand.
 now, TELL your wife that the TWO OF YOU are going tomorrow night.

 I hope to be there by 6 at the latest. earlier if the female unit does not hit too much traffic coming home


----------



## EmptyTimCup

bcp said:


> If you showed up more you would understand.





you wanna trade JOBS .........


----------



## bcp

EmptyTimCup said:


> you wanna trade JOBS .........



you would have to drive all the way to silver spring

 I would not want to do that to you, and it would be a pay cut for you most likely


----------



## EmptyTimCup

bcp said:


> you would have to drive all the way to silver spring






yeah true that, my friend Duane drove from Accokeek to SS every day for 10 yrs ........ 90 min was a good trip


----------



## bcp

EmptyTimCup said:


> yeah true that, my friend Duane drove from Accokeek to SS every day for 10 yrs ........ 90 min was a good trip



there are days when its 90 minutes for me from home.
 Wife has to go to Bethesda every day, good thing she has the TDI It has taken her over 2 hours to get home some nights.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

keep your ####ty commute ........


I'll just miss Fridays 


speaking ....... 2 more months


----------



## ItalianScallion

bcp said:


> I believe the feeling is mutual. plus she gets a 2nd dad out of the deal. (one with better morals)


 That's one awesome kid!!


EmptyTimCup said:


> did you just call BANN a male ?


Daddy, not Mommy. Pay attention son, I say, I say pay attention.


----------



## vraiblonde

Mabus said:


> You know....when mamatutu shows up at one of these meet-n-greets and lights the place up in a blaze of glory, the ounce of respect I give her might just be enough for her to tell me to leave before the ####storm erupts.
> 
> I've said it before - when vrai, the cops, or whoever else is left to pick up the pieces, don't act like all of you are completely innocent.
> 
> I am sticking up for her, because it's the right thing to do. Again, some of you ####ers just don't know when to quit. Instead of maybe offering a sympathetic ear, some good advice or a cup of coffee, you mock, ridicule, and reference her in your jokes. Everyone has their breaking point, and you just don't know how close mamtutu is to hers.
> 
> You never know who will show up, or what they intend to do.



Good, then you go hang out with her.

I received several nastygrams from her right out of the blue, before I'd ever even interacted with her on the forums.  So no, I don't like her and think she's a psycho.  Then, after sending me these ####ty PMs for no apparent reason, she wants to show up for dinner and be all nicey nicey?  

#### you, #####.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> Good, then you go hang out with her.
> 
> I received several nastygrams from her right out of the blue, before I'd ever even interacted with her on the forums.  So no, I don't like her and think she's a psycho.  Then, after sending me these ####ty PMs for no apparent reason, she wants to show up for dinner and be all nicey nicey?
> 
> #### you, #####.


----------



## Mabus

vraiblonde said:


> Good, then you go hang out with her.
> 
> I received several nastygrams from her right out of the blue, before I'd ever even interacted with her on the forums.  So no, I don't like her and think she's a psycho.  Then, after sending me these ####ty PMs for no apparent reason, she wants to show up for dinner and be all nicey nicey?
> 
> #### you, #####.



Perhaps I will. I might even invite JPC.

Guess what Dee Jay? Others get shat upon for no good reason either, especially those who own a business.


----------



## vraiblonde

Consequences of her actions.  Life's a #####.


----------



## vraiblonde

Mabus said:


> Perhaps I will. I might even invite JPC.



I think that would be very nice of you and I hope you all enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> I think that would be very nice of you and I hope you all enjoy yourselves.



He left out nhboy and gaintone, what a lovely get together that would be.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> He left out nhboy and gaintone, what a lovely get together that would be.



I actually think NHboy is okay.  Giantone, no.

Had KooKoo toned her act down after she came out and met us, it's entirely possible that things would have settled down.  But no.  Just a couple days later she was right back at her ugliness.  So too bad for her.


----------



## Mabus

Bann said:


> Hmmm.  Sounds like a threat.  BUT!!  There has not been ONE incident of drama in 8 months.  Not ONE.  So we're not worried.  And we're certainly not cowering in the corners of our basements hiding behind a computer screen.
> 
> IF Mamatutu and/or anyone else decided to show up and "do" anything against the law, then I guess they'd be having a little visit with some of CC's finest. :shrug:



Nobody wants to ruin a forum get-together, and you completely missed the point. When something should/does occur, and *all of you* get that little visit from CC's finest, don't act like any of you are completely innocent.

Yes, I've snuck into one of the forum meet-ups at CIP. I could have taken my cheap shot at several members I don't care for. But you know, it's not worth the trouble. What's on the forums stays on the forums IMO. I'd let ItalianScallion shine my shoes, ETC wash my car, and Baja can dry clean my hijab. It's cool. If you want to carry what's said on here outside of the forum....idk what to tell you. You never know who will carry the things said on here to what extent. I won't be the one finding out.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> I actually think NHboy is okay.  Giantone, no.
> 
> Had KooKoo toned her act down after she came out and met us, it's entirely possible that things would have settled down.  *But no.  Just a couple days later she was right back at her ugliness*.  So too bad for her.



I noticed that.


----------



## vraiblonde

Mabus said:


> Baja can dry clean my hijab



I would pay cash to see that.


----------



## Mabus

Bay_Kat said:


> He left out nhboy and gaintone, what a lovely get together that would be.



You're less than an hour from me right now. Lunch?


----------



## Mabus

warneckutz said:


> Nice hat.



Hey vrai, remember this?

Uh, no - we do not post pics of members without their permission

I expect a 3 point infraction and removal of the picture.


----------



## Gilligan

Mabus said:


> Nobody wants to ruin a forum get-together, and ....



....nobody ever has.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Mabus said:


> Yes, I've snuck into one of the forum meet-ups at CIP.





Sure you did Craig, just like you were going to meet BCP @ Ruddy Duck and punch his ####ing face ......... 


Dick Cheese .........


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Mabus said:


> .... and Baja can dry clean my hijab.





Mikey would Clean YOUR Clock ...... and I would hold his beer while he did it


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Mabus said:


> Nobody wants to ruin a forum get-together, and you completely missed the point. When something should/does occur, and *all of you* get that little visit from CC's finest,





who was the MORON that called the Secret Service on Mikey ?


Kerhad is that you ??


----------



## ItalianScallion

Gilligan said:


> ....nobody ever has.


The "real men" who attend the Friday night events would easily handle any disruption wayyy more better than the cops would...


----------



## bcp

vraiblonde said:


> I actually think NHboy is okay.  Giantone, no.
> 
> Had KooKoo toned her act down after she came out and met us, it's entirely possible that things would have settled down.  But no.  Just a couple days later she was right back at her ugliness.  So too bad for her.



Going to get slapped for this but, She seemed normal and nice while at the resturant, Its why I try not to engage in the BS on here.


----------



## vraiblonde

bcp said:


> She seemed normal and nice while at the resturant,



That was the general consensus, which is why I said things could have blown over.  UNTIL she jumped back on here a couple days later and started showing her ass again.  I told Bann that if KooKoo shows up again, I will find other things to do on Friday nights.  No interest in that drama and bullcrap, and no intention of sitting at a dinner table with someone who has been as ugly to me personally as she has.

So there it is.  I do this #### all day long, deal with freaks and wackjobs; I'll not be doing it in my leisure time as well.


----------



## ICit

vraiblonde said:


> That was the general consensus, which is why I said things could have blown over.  UNTIL she jumped back on here a couple days later and started showing her ass again.  I told Bann that if KooKoo shows up again, I will find other things to do on Friday nights.  No interest in that drama and bullcrap, and no intention of sitting at a dinner table with someone who has been as ugly to me personally as she has.
> 
> So there it is.  I do this #### all day long, deal with freaks and wackjobs; I'll not be doing it in my leisure time as well.



what you need is a plan b... keep it a secret...

  if "someone" shows up.....  a signal is made... then someone goes out to smoke.. others go to the potty... and BAM everyone is gone... and off to the plan B meeting place.(only the regulars know where it would be)


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> I do this #### all day long, deal with *freaks* and wackjobs; I'll not be doing it in my leisure time as well.



But you let me come to your house and check things out?


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> But you let me come to your house and check things out?



I just needed a happy hour person so I didn't have to drink alone.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> I just needed a happy hour person so I didn't have to drink alone.






By the way, how is everything looking?
Problem solved?


----------



## Baja28

Mabus said:


> Nobody wants to ruin a forum get-together, and you completely missed the point. When something should/does occur, and *all of you* get that little visit from CC's finest, don't act like any of you are completely innocent.
> 
> Yes, I've snuck into one of the forum meet-ups at CIP. I could have taken my cheap shot at several members I don't care for. But you know, it's not worth the trouble. What's on the forums stays on the forums IMO. I'd let ItalianScallion shine my shoes, ETC wash my car, and Baja can dry clean my hijab. It's cool. If you want to carry what's said on here outside of the forum....idk what to tell you. You never know who will carry the things said on here to what extent. I won't be the one finding out.


Dude, you, JPC and mamakookoo would make a great gang.  You could call yourselves "The Three Windowlickers". 

Why do you sneak around??  Grow a set and announce yourself.  Then we'll invite you to sit down and explain why you're such a terrorist loving douchebag who obsesses over people on an internet forum.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> By the way, how is everything looking?
> Problem solved?



Appears to be    Now for the permanent fix...


----------



## Im_Me

*I'm your Happy Hour buddy*

I'll be there at 5!


----------



## Vince

I'm actually getting out of work on time today.  Be there around 5pm


----------



## vraiblonde

FF and I are all set and should be there by 5pm!


----------



## Bann

I get off work @ 4:30 & this is closer to me so I'll be there a little before 5. 

*FH will be meeting us a bit after 5 depending on work.


----------



## bcp

Bann said:


> I get off work @ 4:30 & this is closer to me so I'll be there a little before 5.
> 
> *FH will be meeting us a bit after 5 depending on work.



still at Mangos right?


----------



## Bann

bcp said:


> still at Mangos right?



Yes


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



bcp said:


> Going to get slapped for this but, She seemed normal and nice while at the restaurant, Its why I try not to engage in the xx on here.



Clearly it is just another cat-fight where the females are attacking one of their own.

There is nothing which can interfere when the cats get their teeth into some new food.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> Clearly it is just another cat-fight where the females are attacking one of their own.
> 
> There is nothing which can interfere when the cats get their teeth into some new food.



Rocking' good "repair" Jimmy. Let me guess..you would offer your advice for a fee if it would not cancell your disability payments. Right?


----------



## Mabus

Baja28 said:


> Dude, you, JPC and mamakookoo would make a great gang.  You could call yourselves "The Three Windowlickers".
> 
> Why do you sneak around??  Grow a set and announce yourself.  Then we'll invite you to sit down and explain why you're such a terrorist loving douchebag who obsesses over people on an internet forum.



Hey infidel, you are more than free to come to the Mosque. Wear your yarmulke.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

ah it comes out ........ 



Mabus = Moslem


----------



## Baja28

Mabus said:


> Hey infidel, you are more than free to come to the Mosque. Wear your yarmulke.


I didn't think you had any balls.  You're a disgrace to our military. Coward.


----------



## bcp

And another no drama night.

 Even lived through the Ice issue.


----------



## Mabus

Baja28 said:


> I didn't think you had any balls.  You're a disgrace to our military. Coward.



Says the one who washed planes for 4 years in Valdosta.


----------



## Mabus

EmptyTimCup said:


> ah it comes out ........
> 
> 
> 
> Mabus = Moslem



Correct. An unemployed Muslim named Craig that you have a man-crush on. What else do you envision me as? (Now this could be fun, threadworthy in itself).


----------



## mamatutu

EmptyTimCup said:


> ah it comes out ........
> 
> 
> 
> Mabus = Moslem



No drama. Come on ETC, you know better. Mabus = sarcasm; unless ETC = sarcasm; which would be a double toche'; or double jeopardy, or whateva.  I never said things don't go over my head! 

Edit: But, then one never knows what pushes someone over the edge; so don't know what to tell you on that. jmo.


----------



## Baja28

Mabus said:


> Says the one who washed planes for 4 years in Valdosta.


Try again Skippy.  I'll make you the same offer I made your hero nhboy...anytime you'd like to sit and compare military & civilian careers, just let me know. 

So far he won't even respond.  What say you?


----------



## ItalianScallion

bcp said:


> And another no drama night.
> Even lived through the Ice issue.


We just rock don't we? Met 2 new faces tonight: Twin Oaks & Bulldog; Thanks for coming out and it was a pleasure to meet you! And the regulars are always good to see! 

The ice issue was a welcome thing tonight. Humidity on steroids! 
Maybe it was Alaina's fault but still... Nice scenery all around tonight. Great looking place, landscaping, lifeguard, manager,......


----------



## twinoaks207

ItalianScallion said:


> We just rock don't we? Met 2 new faces tonight: Twin Oaks & Bulldog; Thanks for coming out and it was a pleasure to meet you! And the regulars are always good to see!
> 
> The ice issue was a welcome thing tonight. Humidity on steroids!
> Maybe it was Alaina's fault but still... Nice scenery all around tonight. Great looking place, landscaping, lifeguard, manager,......


 
It was great to meet you, too!

Too bad there wasn't a bigger breeze but it was a great place with great company!  I think I might have to go there more often, especially living so close!


----------



## Mabus

Baja28 said:


> Try again Skippy.  I'll make you the same offer I made your hero nhboy...anytime you'd like to sit and compare military & civilian careers, just let me know.
> 
> So far he won't even respond.  What say you?



I don't see how you accomplished anything by washing airplanes for 4 years. The paint chipped off those rocks long ago, boy.

What you consider a valuable civilian career and what I consider a valuable civilian career are probably two different things. No doubt you are proud of what you do and the paycheck you receive, otherwise you wouldn't bring it up. Guess what? I enjoy what I do, I am paid well for my services, and I also have a fulfilling and rewarding career. I may not get paid as much as you, and that doesn't bother me. Mrs Mabus and Mabus Jr do not go without.


----------



## bulldog

bcp said:


> And another no drama night.
> 
> Even lived through the Ice issue.



Seems I left before this "issue".  What happened?


----------



## Baja28

Mabus said:


> I don't see how you accomplished anything by washing airplanes for 4 years. The paint chipped off those rocks long ago, boy.
> 
> What you consider a valuable civilian career and what I consider a valuable civilian career are probably two different things. No doubt you are proud of what you do and the paycheck you receive, otherwise you wouldn't bring it up. Guess what? I enjoy what I do, I am paid well for my services, and I also have a fulfilling and rewarding career. I may not get paid as much as you, and that doesn't bother me. Mrs Mabus and Mabus Jr do not go without.


My my Robert.  Do you really think you insult me by saying that I washed airplanes?  Really? That's all you can come up with?  Want me to say you peeled potatoes or something?  

Who said anything about money??  YOU brought up the careers son with your Valdosta comment.  Are you forgetting what you type now? 

Mrs. & Jr? So you knocked someone up?  Fast lil guy aren't you? Lets hope other guys stay out of your cream this time.


----------



## Im_Me

I had a great time tonight.  Glad everyone made it out and hopefully home safe.....Vrai I'm particularly worried about you since you were on those strange back roads just as the storm hit.  Check in when you get home!

I was there until after BCP left and all I can say is that the ice issue must have been quiet.


----------



## bcp

bulldog said:


> Seems I left before this "issue".  What happened?



Actually I think you were still there but down at the other end.

 It was an unfortunate spasm in my arm that caused a cup of ice to fly across the table and basically land on someone sitting across from me that was claiming she was hot. 
 I think it cooled her down.  (I should never be dared)
 The look on Vrai's face was pretty much priceless.. and no, it was not her that got the ice..


----------



## Mabus

Baja28 said:


> My my Robert.  Do you really think you insult me by saying that I washed airplanes?  Really? That's all you can come up with?  Want me to say you peeled potatoes or something?
> 
> Who said anything about money??  YOU brought up the careers son with your Valdosta comment.  Are you forgetting what you type now?
> 
> Mrs. & Jr? So you knocked someone up?  Fast lil guy aren't you? Lets hope other guys stay out of your cream this time.



Sure. I peeled potatoes.

You inferred money by referencing career. Easy deduction where you was taking that one.

Hey fruitcake...did you not have children by choice? Since you're a national hero with the most awesome job getting paid a king's ransom, you must have women beating down your door, chasing your motorcycle, and tailing your boat on their jetskis


----------



## Baja28

Mabus said:


> Sure. I peeled potatoes.
> 
> You inferred money by referencing career. Easy deduction where you was taking that one.
> 
> Hey fruitcake...did you not have children by choice? Since you're a national hero with the most awesome job getting paid a king's ransom, you must have women beating down your door, chasing your motorcycle, and tailing your boat on their jetskis


Damn!!  You are really ate up with me!!   You're a jealous little bitch!! 

You stay here and play with mamakookoo and stew in your green juices.    I'ma get some sleep so I can go fishin tomorrow.  Don't let ETC, IS and I hurt your cranium too bad now. 

P.S. next time I'll say job so you won't be so intimidated.


----------



## Mabus

Baja28 said:


> Damn!!  You are really ate up with me!!   You're a jealous little bitch!!
> 
> You stay here and play with mamakookoo and stew in your green juices.    I'ma get some sleep so I can go fishin tomorrow.  Don't let ETC, IS and I hurt your cranium too bad now.
> 
> P.S. next time I'll say job so you won't be so intimidated.



I heard you had a lil dinghy. Hope you catch crabs.


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> I'ma get some sleep so I can go fishin tomorrow.



I will be hitting the water too in the morning.

15th Annual Choptank Rivah Run set for August 18th | Caroline County Office of Tourism

should be a good time.


----------



## GWguy

Mabus said:


> I heard you had a lil dinghy. Hope you catch crabs.



JFC would you just shut your pie hole already?  Why do you insist on poisoning and contaminating every thread?  You have nothing of consequence to say, and nothing you say has any meaning. It's nothing but hate.  Are you that jealous of others here that you feel the need to do this?


----------



## bulldog

bcp said:


> Actually I think you were still there but down at the other end.
> 
> It was an unfortunate spasm in my arm that caused a cup of ice to fly across the table and basically land on someone sitting across from me that was claiming she was hot.
> I think it cooled her down.  (I should never be dared)
> The look on Vrai's face was pretty much priceless.. and no, it was not her that got the ice..



Hmph. Sorry I missed that. I'll have to pay more attention.

Again, good to meet everyone. Thanks for letting me play along.


----------



## frequentflier

bulldog said:


> Hmph. Sorry I missed that. I'll have to pay more attention.
> 
> Again, good to meet everyone. Thanks for letting me play along.


----------



## Hank

EmptyTimCup said:


> Sure you did Craig, just like you were going to meet BCP @ Ruddy Duck and punch his ####ing face .........
> 
> 
> Dick Cheese .........



 god damn, you are a paranoid ignorant pussy! Do you use flour with your size 22? 

I would meet your sorry ass in a second, gheyboy...


----------



## Mabus

bcp seems alright. ETC on the other hand seems like a legit vaginal excrement.


----------



## Mabus

GWguy said:


> JFC would you just shut your pie hole already?  Why do you insist on poisoning and contaminating every thread?  You have nothing of consequence to say, and nothing you say has any meaning. It's nothing but hate.  Are you that jealous of others here that you feel the need to do this?



Nothing but hate? Sure lil buddy.

Must have been "nothing but hate" when I stuck up for mamatutu (more than once). 

Over 22k posts


----------



## vraiblonde

Im_Me said:


> I had a great time tonight.  Glad everyone made it out and hopefully home safe.....Vrai I'm particularly worried about you since you were on those strange back roads just as the storm hit.  Check in when you get home!
> 
> I was there until after BCP left and all I can say is that the ice issue must have been quiet.



Checked in, dog walked!  We hit this massive wrath of god on the way home - it was pretty impressive.  

Good seeing everyone tonight and meeting Twin and Bulldog    I'm drinking my nighty night coffee and will be paying tomorrow with heartburn for those yummy grapefruit crushes.


----------



## frequentflier

vraiblonde said:


> Checked in, dog walked!  We hit this massive wrath of god on the way home - it was pretty impressive.
> 
> Good seeing everyone tonight and meeting Twin and Bulldog    I'm drinking my nighty night coffee and will be paying tomorrow with heartburn for those yummy grapefruit crushes.



Glad you made it home ok. It was thundering and lightening pretty hard when I got home but so far, only a few drops of rain.
It was fun tonight, heathens!


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> god damn, you are a paranoid ignorant pussy! Do you use flour with your size 22?
> 
> I would meet your sorry ass in a second, gheyboy...


----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> Glad you made it home ok. It was thundering and lightening pretty hard when I got home but so far, only a few drops of rain.
> It was fun tonight, heathens!



After the storm on the back roads, it was smooth sailing.  A couple of droplets after I dropped you off, then nothing.

This might have been our funnest Friday.  I would definitely go back to Mango's again - what a terrific place!


----------



## mamatutu

vraiblonde said:


> Checked in, dog walked!  We hit this massive wrath of god on the way home - it was pretty impressive.
> 
> Good seeing everyone tonight and meeting Twin and Bulldog    I'm drinking my nighty night coffee and will be paying tomorrow with heartburn for those yummy grapefruit crushes.



For what it is worth; I am sorry I would not be welcomed as of now to a get together.  I understand why.  Being angry and mean is not the way; humility and acceptance for how things are is actually a good thing. A girl can only try.:shrug:  Glad you got home ok; it got nasty there for a while; as in the weather!


----------



## bulldog

vraiblonde said:


> After the storm on the back roads, it was smooth sailing.  A couple of droplets after I dropped you off, then nothing.
> 
> This might have been our funnest Friday.  *I would definitely go back to Mango's again - what a terrific place*!



Yep, very nice, but man is it a haul.  I'd go back though.


----------



## frequentflier

mamatutu said:


> For what it is worth; I am sorry I would not be welcomed as of now to a get together.  *I understand why*.  Being angry and mean is not the way; humility and acceptance for how things are is actually a good thing. A girl can only try.:shrug:  Glad you got home ok; it got nasty there for a while; as in the weather!



I seriously doubt that.


----------



## frequentflier

bulldog said:


> Yep, very nice, but man is it a haul.  I'd go back though.



You missed the downpour, didn't you?  That would not have been pleasant on 2 wheels!


----------



## Im_Me

vraiblonde said:


> Checked in, dog walked!  We hit this massive wrath of god on the way home - it was pretty impressive.
> 
> Good seeing everyone tonight and meeting Twin and Bulldog    I'm drinking my nighty night coffee and will be paying tomorrow with heartburn for those yummy grapefruit crushes.



Glad you made it OK.  Have fun today!  Talk to you soon!


----------



## Bann

Glad everyone made it home okay!!   We were watching part of the storm from an undisclosed location, so we missed getting caught out in it.  

Another great evening with the Friday Nighters, et. al. Good fun as always.  Hey - we're so popular that my aunt was messaging me on FB this morning wondering if we met last night.  Seems I forgot to take a picture & post it!  

It was really nice meeting Twinoaks & her hubby and Bulldog last night, too!  Hope to see y'all again & again!


----------



## Bann

GWguy said:


> JFC would you just shut your pie hole already?  Why do you insist on poisoning and contaminating every thread?  You have nothing of consequence to say, and nothing you say has any meaning. It's nothing but hate.  Are you that jealous of others here that you feel the need to do this?



The idiots who inhabit these threads do it here, because they know they can't show up in person to do it.  They can only get away with it here, posting as they do from behind their computer screens.  

Mabus, Hank, JPC - all on ignore with the other dolts who have nothing but miserable lives & wish to (try to) inflict it on others.


----------



## GWguy

Bann said:


> Mabus, Hank, JPC - all on ignore ...



He was as of last night, 2 seconds after I posted.


----------



## bulldog

frequentflier said:


> You missed the downpour, didn't you?  That would not have been pleasant on 2 wheels!



Yep, not a lick of rain.

I think Callaway is in a dead zone. When I came home I saw that it had rained in places, but bone dry here.  Went for a bicycle ride this morning and could tell it had rained down in the Ridge area, but again, not a drop here.


----------



## bulldog

Bann said:


> Glad everyone made it home okay!!   We were watching part of the storm from an undisclosed location, so we missed getting caught out in it.
> 
> Another great evening with the Friday Nighters, et. al. Good fun as always.  Hey - we're so popular that my aunt was messaging me on FB this morning wondering if we met last night.  Seems I forgot to take a picture & post it!
> 
> *It was really nice meeting Twinoaks & her hubby and Bulldog last night, too!  Hope to see y'all again & again!*



The pleasure was all mine.


----------



## JenniferCNJR

Bann said:


> The idiots who inhabit these threads do it here, because they know they can't show up in person to do it.  They can only get away with it here, posting as they do from behind their computer screens.
> 
> Mabus, Hank, JPC - all on ignore with the other dolts who have nothing but miserable lives & wish to (try to) inflict it on others.



Is Hank, Black Francis?


----------



## Im_Me

JenniferCNJR said:


> Is Hank, Black Francis?



Rumor has it.


----------



## Bonehead

*Yep*



JenniferCNJR said:


> Is Hank, Black Francis?



Or Craig as you prefer. Any form or any name the same pricklet.


----------



## ItalianScallion

vraiblonde said:


> This might have been our funnest Friday.  I would definitely go back to Mango's again - what a terrific place!


I know I'll be going back during the week.

I think bcp & I had the most fun, though. Not saying that you all didn't have fun. From the ice incident to the  manager, to Pan Lady & Skillet Girl taking an ice bath, to the pool views...oh yes; our end of the table was the place to be...


----------



## twinoaks207

ItalianScallion said:


> I know I'll be going back during the week.
> 
> I think bcp & I had the most fun, though. Not saying that you all didn't have fun. From the ice incident to the  manager, to Pan Lady & Skillet Girl taking an ice bath, to the pool views...oh yes; our end of the table was the place to be...


 
Yeah, your table did look like the "happening" spot.   That was one huge ice cream sundae that made its way over there at one point!  I guess I know which table to try to get seated near or visit next time!

It was great to meet you in person, by the way! I think I'll be going back there too at some point.  My son kept telling me it was a nice place.  Guess I should listen to the boy more!


----------



## vraiblonde

My body is not happy with all that dancing I did last night  ldlady:


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> My body is not happy with all that dancing I did last night  ldlady:


----------



## twinoaks207

Bann said:


> Glad everyone made it home okay!! We were watching part of the storm from an undisclosed location, so we missed getting caught out in it.
> 
> Another great evening with the Friday Nighters, et. al. Good fun as always. Hey - we're so popular that my aunt was messaging me on FB this morning wondering if we met last night. Seems I forgot to take a picture & post it!
> 
> *It was really nice meeting Twinoaks & her hubby and Bulldog last night, too! Hope to see y'all again & again!*


 
Nice to finally meet you, too!


----------



## ItalianScallion

twinoaks207 said:


> Yeah, your table did look like the "happening" spot.   That was one huge ice cream sundae that made its way over there at one point!  I guess I know which table to try to get seated near or visit next time!
> 
> It was great to meet you in person, by the way! I think I'll be going back there too at some point.  My son kept telling me it was a nice place.  Guess I should listen to the boy more!


Thank you TO; You too! I was sitting less than 6 feet away from you but I was really busy most of the evening. I'm glad I did stop to talk to you & hubby for a few minutes though. It was hard to keep one eye on the bcp family and the other on the rest of the party AND watch the swimmers too. I know there were lifeguards there but I wanted to be available in case they might have needed my CPR skills...


vraiblonde said:


> My body is not happy with all that dancing I did last night  ldlady:


Who was it that said: I make us sound really old? 

Were you dancing at Mangos? Smack me if I ever leave before you, ok? I really didn't want to leave but the humidity and the bugs were getting to me. I wish bugs would like other international foods besides Italian...


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> The idiots who inhabit these threads do it here, because they know they can't show up in person to do it.  They can only get away with it here, posting as they do from behind their computer screens.
> 
> Mabus, Hank, JPC - all on ignore with the other dolts who have nothing but miserable lives & wish to (try to) inflict it on others.



Who cares? I love when people have to announce who they have on ignore! #retards


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> My body is not happy with all that dancing I did last night  ldlady:



But you were sure cute while you were!


----------



## Bann

ItalianScallion said:


> I wish bugs would like other international foods besides Italian...



The bugs were biting me, too, and I'm not Italian, but I lived there for 5 years.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Bann said:


> Mabus, Hank, JPC - all on ignore with the other dolts who have nothing but miserable lives & wish to (try to) inflict it on others.





Yep Time to Add Mabus to the Pile


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


>



That was me after a couple of long walks on the beach.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> That was me after a couple of long walks on the beach.



Were you hitting the bars on the boardwalk?


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:


> Were you hitting the bars on the boardwalk?



Hardly.  Kids in tow.


----------



## DoWhat




----------



## bulldog

vraiblonde said:


> My body is not happy with all that dancing I did last night  ldlady:



Damnit, I obviously left just a bit early.


----------

